# Sold my judy



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

A few weeks ago I posted a question about wether or not to sell my 1996 Rock Shox Judy FSX fork that was on my 94 Merlin. The posting was merely to get opinions on if I should let it go or keep it. I don't do a lot of heavy mtn biking with this old bike but i have no plans of ever getting rid of it. It just needed a simpler no maintenance fork but in a hard to find one inch steerer tube. Well since I made the posting just to get feedback, it was removed by the over reacting moderator on this forum "girlonbike" because she assumed I was trying to sell it and removed it. She had no right to pull it but that's another story. But a lot of the feed back i got from you guys before it was pulled was that a 18 year old Judy definatley wasn't worth more than 75 bucks or that I should just keep it and maybe get another rigid fork and swap back and forth as needed. Well I thought long and hard and ended up selling it. For $405!! Then i picked up a new Kona Project 2 rigid for $70. I just installed it and I'm gonna take it for a test ride and see how it handles compared to the old Judy. I'll post my findings later.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Feel free to fill out the butt hurt form.

It's not my rules, it's the site rules and since you sold it, I was entirely correct.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Feel free to fill out the butt hurt form.
> 
> It's not my rules, it's the site rules and since you sold it, I was entirely correct.


I don't care whose rules it was. I was not trying to sell it on this forum. I clearly was looking for opinions and you took advantage of your moderator powers to delete it. Get a life!! You shouldn't be a moderator.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I actually think you need to give GOB an apology.

If that post hadn't been pulled the guy who bought it may have never paid $405 for it.

Now he's the one that should be ticked off about it being pulled.

John


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

70sSanO said:


> I actually think you need to give GOB an apology.
> 
> If that post hadn't been pulled the guy who bought it may have never paid $405 for it.
> 
> ...


You my friend are truly an idiot. You have no clue what your talking about and you shouldn't even be commenting about this. The guy who bought it wanted it. It was worth every penny because he collects them and one in Mint condition with every accessorie is rare. No one held a gun to his head and he was well aware what they go for. Three weeks before I sold mine one sold for $407!and wasn't anywhere near as nice as mine.
So do some homework before you open your big mouth.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

You should have kept it dude!!!!!! I mean, the reasons are so painfully obvious. GOB, for shame, for shame!


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

Linoleum said:


> You should have kept it dude!!!!!! I mean, the reasons are so painfully obvious. GOB, for shame, for shame!


You may very we'll be right. I might end up regretting selling it. I was on the fence about it. That's the only reason I posted my original post. Until GOB decided to remove it. I could have gotten some helpfull comments or recommendations. 
Then I get some idiot telling me I should apologize for making money. Go figure.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

bourget117 said:


> You my friend are truly an idiot. You have no clue what your talking about and you shouldn't even be commenting about this. The guy who bought it wanted it. It was worth every penny because he collects them and one in Mint condition with every accessorie is rare. No one held a gun to his head and he was well aware what they go for. Three weeks before I sold mine one sold for $407!and wasn't anywhere near as nice as mine.
> So do some homework before you open your big mouth.


You are correct in your assessment. I am an idiot.

I accept my lot in life.

John


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Are you nominating yourself for moderator?


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

chefmiguel said:


> Are you nominating yourself for moderator?


Where do you get that from??


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Seems that despite Girlonbike fulfilling her responsibilities as a Moderator and removing a post she felt crossed the line into SPAM you were successful in selling your fork for a good price. 

Why not simply be satisfied and leave it at that.

Your first post above would have garnered you much more if you had remained focused on your successful swap and hoped-for improvements than bashing a Moderator. 

Which you continue to do and are now attacking other forum members.

There are a lot of good people here who are more than happy to share their wealth of knowledge and experience.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bourget117 said:


> She had no right to pull it


this is where you're wrong.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Because I am mentally slow, maybe I missed something.

You admittedly knew your fork was worth $400+ dollars (one not as nice as yours sold for $407 3 weeks earlier), so why did you ask the question on keeping the fork in the first place?

Obviously you knew the market and were looking to sell it and now you have pretty much confirmed what GOB thought in the first place.

John


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

This is why I spend so little time on forums of any kind. Guy joins the forum, agrees to the rules then whines and moans when he's taken to task by a Mod for breaking the rules.

I'd like to meet the guy who paid $405 for that fork, I've got a line on some ocean front property in Idaho he might be interested in.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

It's prety obvious here on this forum who is running for moderator. Definitely not me. 
I love how everyone here assumed I was selling it without knowing all the facts or even read my original post from weeks ago. I'm the one who is being attacked. GOB was doing her job if I was selling the fork online here. I was not! I never decided to sell it until afterwards and I never decided to sell it before I wrote my original post that was deleted. Bug as usual people like to comment and bash without knowing all the facts. I understand the rules as much as anyone and I never Crossed them. So instead of getting advise I get a bunch of haters mad at me for selling a fork off the same price I paid god it back in 96.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

No,
You are being asked to be considerate and respectful even though you disagree.
You're the one bad mouthing others.

Delete the crap you wrote about GoB and other puerile responses as suggested above and move on, enjoy your bike and new forks.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

CCMDoc said:


> No,
> You are being asked to be considerate and respectful even though you disagree.
> You're the one bad mouthing others.
> 
> Delete the crap you wrote about GoB and other puerile responses as suggested above and move on, enjoy your bike and new forks.


Go back and read all the posts. I was attacked for no reason. But you are way too ignorant. Do not comment on any of my posts. You've turned this thread into your own rant. Get a life.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

bourget117 said:


> A few weeks ago I posted a question about wether or not to sell my 1996 Rock Shox Judy FSX fork that was on my 94 Merlin. The posting was merely to get opinions on if I should let it go or keep it. I don't do a lot of heavy mtn biking with this old bike but i have no plans of ever getting rid of it. It just needed a simpler no maintenance fork but in a hard to find one inch steerer tube. Well since I made the posting just to get feedback, it was removed by the over reacting moderator on this forum "girlonbike" because she assumed I was trying to sell it and removed it. She had no right to pull it but that's another story. But a lot of the feed back i got from you guys before it was pulled was that a 18 year old Judy definatley wasn't worth more than 75 bucks or that I should just keep it and maybe get another rigid fork and swap back and forth as needed. Well I thought long and hard and ended up selling it. For $405!! Then i picked up a new Kona Project 2 rigid for $70. I just installed it and I'm gonna take it for a test ride and see how it handles compared to the old Judy. I'll post my findings later.


I really wish you would have spent the $2 for an MTBR ad...I've been looking for a mint 1996 Rock Shox Judy FSX fork for years, and would have gladly paid up to $1000 to finish my project.
If you had posted the ad I would have gotten an alert, you would have made good money, and everyone would be happy.

Next time buy an ad.

Steve


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I really wish you would have spent the $2 for an MTBR ad...I've been looking for a mint 1996 Rock Shox Judy FSX fork for years, and would have gladly paid up to $1000 to finish my project.
> If you had posted the ad I would have gotten an alert, you would have made good money, and everyone would be happy.
> 
> Next time buy an ad.
> ...


Why would I buy an add when I hadn't decided to sell it back then? And when I did finally make my decision, it was never going to be done on mtbr. But as usual everyone here just assumes. Not once did I ever try or say I was going to sell it on mtbr.*
I would have gladly sold it to you. If you were searching for years you would have come across the add for it and made a offer. But you didn't.*
And now you tell me I lost out. Well I think it was you that missed a great deal because I made all my money back and I can guarantee you'll never find a fsx as good as mine for your project.*


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

bourget117 said:


> Why would I buy an add when I hadn't decided to sell it back then? And when I did finally make my decision, it was never going to be done on mtbr. But as usual everyone here just assumes. Not once did I ever try or say I was going to sell it on mtbr.*
> I would have gladly sold it to you. If you were searching for years you would have come across the add for it and made a offer. But you didn't.*
> And now you tell me I lost out. Well I think it was you that missed a great deal because I made all my money back and I can guarantee you'll never find a fsx as good as mine for your project.*


Looks like I'm in luck after all...the buyer saw my post, PM'd me, and we worked out a deal...he makes an extra two hundred on what he paid you, and I save four hundred on what I would have paid you as well.

Everybody wins, except you.

Still think you should have bought the $2 ad.

Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Girl on bike is my favorite moderator (don't get me started on the quality of the old moderators here.... sheesh!). 

She gets my vote and 100% support. 

Never saw your original for sale post, but the banter above appears to be just one big whine.

Next post, lets see some pics of that Merlin getting a little quiet time!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bourget117 said:


> I'll post my findings later.


We're good, thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tductape said:


> Girl on bike is my favorite moderator (don't get me started on the quality of the old moderators here.... sheesh!).


Fuuuuuck you I ruled this place with an iron fist!


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

Shut your whiney pie hole. You sold the fork. Lay off GOB.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Looks like I'm in luck after all...the buyer saw my post, PM'd me, and we worked out a deal...he makes an extra two hundred on what he paid you, and I save four hundred on what I would have paid you as well.
> 
> Everybody wins, except you.
> 
> ...


Well good for you. But if I were him I'd be careful of making such a huge profit above what I sold it to him for and all the haters here start bashing him like they did me. 
And you bragging about getting it? You got a used 18 year old fork that everyone thinks I shouldn't have sold. Now if you really wanted something nice for your so called project, you could have waited for the new in the box Fsx I have to go on sale. Which it won't ever. Unless you were dumb enough to pay triple the price. 
But then again. Your a winner.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

tductape said:


> Girl on bike is my favorite moderator (don't get me started on the quality of the old moderators here.... sheesh!).
> 
> She gets my vote and 100% support.
> 
> ...


You said you never saw my original post. Then why are you commenting?? 
Again. I never posted or tried to post a "for sale" on this forum. I was looking for opinions for others. 
But instead the guy I sold it to goes and Pm's people so he can sell it on this forum and that's allowed? I hope he paid his $2.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

You said you never saw my original post. Then why are you commenting?? 

1. It's a forum, it's what we do here.

2. I didn't need to see it, I already respect GOB's actions.

3. Are you kidding, she's a hot chick who rides and collects old mountain bikes, I would follow her aimlessly right into the second ring and be cursed with a constant headwind for eternity.

Enough about her though, back to the Merlin. Quiet Time! Let's see some big air!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

As the other mod on this board, and the one who apparently missed your first journey through, I'd have done the same thing as GOB, as both of us have, on many occasions, she didn't suddenly wake up and decide to start following the rules just because you showed up. 

Quit whining about your hurt feelings (talk about making mountains out of molehills), stop berating volunteers (yep, we get paid nothing for the pleasure of dealing with folks like you), grow up, shut down the computer, and go ride your bike. 

Keep at it, and I'll either let Rumpfy and Hollister take turns coming up with really funny names for you until you chill the flock out, grow a pair and develop a sense of humor, or, simply shut down any further threads you create on this topic.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

tductape said:


> You said you never saw my original post. Then why are you commenting??
> 
> 1. It's a forum, it's what we do here.
> 
> ...


Your pathetic. Another one of her friends she sent to bash me because I called her out for doing something wrong. Judging by all your posts and everyone else's who have posts in the thousands you have nothing better to do than hear yourself rant.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> As the other mod on this board, and the one who apparently missed your first journey through, I'd have done the same thing as GOB, as both of us have, on many occasions, she didn't suddenly wake up and decide to start following the rules just because you showed up.
> 
> Quit whining about your hurt feelings (talk about making mountains out of molehills), stop berating volunteers (yep, we get paid nothing for the pleasure of dealing with folks like you), grow up, shut down the computer, and go ride your bike.
> 
> Keep at it, and I'll either let Rumpfy and Hollister take turns coming up with really funny names for you until you chill the flock out, grow a pair and develop a sense of humor, or, simply shut down any further threads you create on this topic.


If being mod is too much for you or Gob to handle maybe you two should find some other way to spend your free time. Look who's wining now. And having your boyfriends rumpfy and hollister poke fun at me for your benefit all behind a computer then by all means.
Never meant for this thread to turn out like this but you guys just couldn't help yourselves.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

bourget117 said:


> Your pathetic. Another one of her friends she sent to bash me because I called her out for doing something wrong. Judging by all your posts and everyone else's who have posts in the thousands you have nothing better to do than hear yourself rant.


Not sure I would exactly call myself an extrovert, but hey you are right, I have averaged roughly one post a day since I started hanging out here compared to your three a year. But then, I dig this stuff. I like old bikes.

Enough about your lost thread. Like the yellow fork, it's gone. Back to the Merlin. Good call going rigid, and the Project 2 is a good place holder until you find something nice. The $405 is a good start towards saving for the right Type 2 that would really make that Merlin shine.

Pictures?


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

tductape said:


> Not sure I would exactly call myself an extrovert, but hey you are right, I have averaged roughly one post a day since I started hanging out here compared to your three a year. But then, I dig this stuff. I like old bikes.
> 
> Enough about your lost thread. Like the yellow fork, it's gone. Back to the Merlin. Good call going rigid, and the Project 2 is a good place holder until you find something nice. The $405 is a good start towards saving for the right Type 2 that would really make that Merlin shine.
> 
> Pictures?


If your calling a truce then that works for me. I'd be glad to show you pics of before and after the two forks and would welcome your opinion on what you think looked better


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

bourget117 said:


> Well good for you. But if I were him I'd be careful of making such a huge profit above what I sold it to him for and all the haters here start bashing him like they did me.
> And you bragging about getting it? You got a used 18 year old fork that everyone thinks I shouldn't have sold. Now if you really wanted something nice for your so called project, you could have waited for the new in the box Fsx I have to go on sale. Which it won't ever. Unless you were dumb enough to pay triple the price.
> But then again. Your a winner.


The crazy thing is, I just might be able to pay your triple price for the new FSX....a guy from Switzerland contacted me about the Judy, he needs it more than I do and money is no object as he has really deep pockets. I hate to sell, but the profit he's offering is ridiculous...I'm pretty sure your old fork will be heading overseas soon.

Let me know about the FSX....price shouldn't be an issue.

Steve


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Are you the one hired by MTBR for the annual melodrama thread? Well.. congrats cause this is one of the best in the last ten years.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Are you the one hired by MTBR for the annual melodrama thread? Well.. congrats cause this is one of the best in the last ten years.


Yep, he was hired at my request.

Things have been too downright mellow here for the last few months, it's like we all moved to Colorado or somethin'.....


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

bourget117 said:


> Your pathetic.


Should be "You're pathetic." As in "You are". The apostrophe takes the place of the "a", thus "you are" becomes "you 're" which is one-wordified to "You're".



bourget117 said:


> Another one of her friends she sent to bash me because I called her out for doing something wrong.


Last time I sent someone to bash someone it cost me $2500. The result was a real estate agent crippled by a tow truck driver. Quite a funny story when it's told in full!



bourget117 said:


> Judging by all your posts and everyone else's who have posts in the thousands you have nothing better to do than hear yourself rant.





bourget117 said:


> Look who's wining now. ... Never meant for this thread to turn out like this but you guys just couldn't help yourselves.


Hang on, I think irony is at the door.

Anyway, it's "whining". Actually, some people could be "wining", as is their want on a Saturday night. It's Sunday morning where I am so I don't feel like a drink just yet.

A moderator took down your original thread. Whether that was right or wrong is a moot point because the moderator applied the rules of the forum. Personally, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that, at the time, you had no intention of selling the fork, because I'm a fair guy and I only vaguely recall that thread. But as far as I can see, the reason you started this thread was merely to rub the moderator's nose in it by saying that you got a price for the fork you were happy with.

Surely, this has played itself to death?

Open a thread showing the latest incarnation of the bike, refrain from provoking ire of the moderators (as well as the general peon masses like myself) and let's get on with lovin' bikes.

Baby animals. Rainbows. Unicorns. Singletrack.

There, isn't that better?

Grumps


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Dude.


MendonCycleSmith said:


> Yep, he was hired at my request.
> 
> Things have been too downright mellow here for the last few months, it's like we all moved to Colorado or somethin'.....


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Should be "You're pathetic." As in "You are". The apostrophe takes the place of the "a", thus "you are" becomes "you 're" which is one-wordified to "You're".
> 
> Last time I sent someone to bash someone it cost me $2500. The result was a real estate agent crippled by a tow truck driver. Quite a funny story when it's told in full!
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Damn French. If it wasn't for the Tour......


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a NOS WTB Phoenix in my basement I have been thinking of selling as I never seem to get around to building it................


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a half eaten poptart on my kitchen counter I'm thinking of selling, how much you think I can get for it in France?

GoB you Rock, thanx for keeping this place sane


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> I have a NOS WTB Phoenix in my basement I have been thinking of selling as I never seem to get around to building it................


maybe we can help you figure out how much it's worth it before buying it..


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

colker1 said:


> maybe we can help you figure out how much it's worth it before buying it..


Around $405.00 I think?


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Can we send this useless thread to the trash bin now and get back to bikes?


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

dundundata said:


> Can we send this useless thread to the trash bin now and get back to bikes?


If anyone wants to read some useless threads, check out some of the posts this guy has started. 
Love the one about you asking everyone's opinion weather or not you need a gel seat for your bum. That's really cute.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm here to post again in this very important thread.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bourget117 said:


> Get a life!!





bourget117 said:


> You my friend are truly an idiot.





bourget117 said:


> Then I get some idiot telling me I should apologize for making money.





bourget117 said:


> I'm the one who is being attacked.





bourget117 said:


> I was attacked for no reason. But you are way too ignorant. Do not comment on any of my posts. You've turned this thread into your own rant. Get a life.





bourget117 said:


> Unless you were dumb enough





bourget117 said:


> Your pathetic.





bourget117 said:


> If anyone wants to read some useless threads, check out some of the posts this guy has started.


Who's attacking who? Your cluelessness is stunning. By the way, it doesn't matter where you sell your fork, if it's for sale ANYWHERE...gone. Now, go hug your pile of money because, frankly, nobody cares.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bourget117 said:


> If anyone wants to read some useless threads, check out some of the posts this guy has started.
> Love the one about you asking everyone's opinion weather or not you need a gel seat for your bum. That's really cute.


You do have a lot of time on your hands..


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Me? I'm going riding shortly.

Anyone else going?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Me? I'm going riding shortly.
> 
> Anyone else going?


Actually did some off roading on the Miyata then some road weenie miles on a Merlin Extralite, a blast down the Parkway on the V4R for good measure before heading to the neighbor's son's graduation party where I enjoyed good company and good discussion of vintage guns and shooting competitions.

A day of bike riding and vintage stuff.

Looks like I didn't miss anything of significance in this thread.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

screamingbunny said:


> I have a half eaten poptart on my kitchen counter I'm thinking of selling, how much you think I can get for it in France?
> 
> GoB you Rock, thanx for keeping this place sane


Not much. They have them, sold as Le Tarte de Pop.

Though admittedly they are all cheese and garlic flavoured.

And yes, a thank you to GoB and the Moderator team who carry out a largely thankless task in applying the Tri-Flow to the chain of forum life, and keeping it slick, smooth and all above board.

Grumps


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

But it's vintage, is three days old vintage, how old is "vintage" anyway


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

screamingbunny said:


> But it's vintage, is three days old vintage, how old is "vintage" anyway


The best vintage for Santa Margherita Pinot Grigio is said to be 2010 and 2012 - so between 2 and 4 years old. No more, no less.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

hmmmm... I may have a couple of 2-4 year old poptarts in the camper....any buyers?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Strawberry frosted with red sugar?
Do you take PayPal?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

GOB, you're the best.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Strawberry frosted with red sugar?
> Do you take PayPal?


Of course, yes I do, I have an offer from France for $407 can you top that


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Yep, he was hired at my request.
> 
> Things have been too downright mellow here for the last few months, it's like we all moved to Colorado or somethin'.....


It could be worse I suppose...I could come back......


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Who's attacking who? Your cluelessness is stunning. By the way, it doesn't matter where you sell your fork, if it's for sale ANYWHERE...gone. Now, go hug your pile of money because, frankly, nobody cares.


You just couldn't let things go. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

da'HOOV said:


> It could be worse I suppose...I could come back......


Holy crap! Stan out of left field!

Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

screamingbunny said:


> Of course, yes I do, I have an offer from France for $407 can you top that


Damn, 
I just bought a double pack still in the Mylar semi-indestructible wrap but paid 556 Euro plus shipping from Picardy.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a feeling Bogger117's mentor would show up.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

carnt you lot take this crap about pop tarts off to the vintage forum on pop tart review and stop wasting bandwidth hear. this thred is about selling and reselling forks and not about selling stupid snack treats to the french

you people bring shame to the mountain bike community with your little incestuous cliques and secret society of pop tart lovers. if you like the wrong flavour of pop tart around here you get bashed by all the moderators and their strawberry frosted sycophantic minions

I love Hot Pockets so your all wining loosers anyway

Grumps
*Just adding to the melodrama, not as if this thread should be taken seriously anyway.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Bite it Grumps. Hot pockets are not vintage.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-HfXBdzzWo

QUOTE=Uncle Grumpy;11295959]carnt you lot take this crap about pop tarts off to the vintage forum on pop tart review and stop wasting bandwidth hear. this thred is about selling and reselling forks and not about selling stupid snack treats to the french

you people bring shame to the mountain bike community with your little incestuous cliques and secret society of pop tart lovers. if you like the wrong flavour of pop tart around here you get bashed by all the moderators and their strawberry frosted sycophantic minions

I love Hot Pockets so your all wining loosers anyway

Grumps
*Just adding to the melodrama, not as if this thread should be taken seriously anyway. [/QUOTE]


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Last time Grumps bought Hot Pockets was '88, so his stash is vintage!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ha! party complete! Now, pass the pop tart.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> ha! party complete! Now, pass the pop, tart.


Who are calling a tart?!

Grumps


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

bourget117 said:


> A few weeks ago I posted a question about wether or not to sell my 1996 Rock Shox Judy FSX fork that was on my 94 Merlin. I don't do a lot of heavy mtn biking with this old bike,


bourget117,

Here is the problem I have with you. You have a 1994 titanium Merlin and a Mint condition, by you own words, FSX fork that you bought new in 1996, by your own words. So why didn't you ride your 2 year old Merlin with your brand new FSX fork?

Don't talk about the bike being too old for "heavy mtn biking." I just wish you had done any mountain biking with it. The fork would definitely not have been "Mint" but you would have a lot more to show for it.

I've been riding road bikes for a lot of years but I've only been riding a mountain bike for 1 stinking year. I am 62 years old and I ride bikes that are every bit as old as that Merlin. I started on an old GT with a Mag21. I am not an advanced or even an intermediate rider, but I get out there as much as I can. Some of the steeper narrow descents can get more than a bit scary for me, and I have gone down more than once, (hence nothing I have is "Mint"), but getting away from everything and turning those cranks is just too addictive.

I don't care if a person is riding on a level dirt path or some technical singletrack, the point of all of this is to get out and ride. I do understand that some people are not able to ride, there are those with disabilities and collecting bikes is great and I applaud them. If you are in that condition, I do feel sorry for you, and I do understand the why behind the mint condition. But if you are not... why didn't you ride that Merlin with the FSX?

John


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

70sSanO said:


> bourget117,
> 
> Here is the problem I have with you. You have a 1994 titanium Merlin and a Mint condition, by you own words, FSX fork that you bought new in 1996, by your own words. So why didn't you ride your 2 year old Merlin with your brand new FSX fork?
> 
> ...


And the problem I have here with everyone is that everyone just assumes everything. I got guys bashing me who have only been mtn biking a few years and they ride 07 specialized bikes and their slinging mud on the vintage forum. 
I've had a lot of bikes. And spent a ton of money on them over the years because as much as I like riding, I like picking frames and parts and building them up. I haven't bought a complete bicycle since 87. I Started road racing in 86 and mtn biking almost as long. So I've been at this a lot longer than most here that are giving me crap saying I don't ride. 
There are three bikes in my collection that aren't going anywhere ever. My 1945 Elgin. My 1986 Look Bernard Hinault/Record C (the last time Look made steel) and my 1994 Merlin Mtn. And let me tell you the Merlin has seen plenty of action in its 20 years. Everything from heavy mtn. biking to paved bike trails to light touring. Its also been stripped down and rebuilt several times since then. But unless you or other have owned one you wouldn't understand. Those are tough well made bikes. It still looks new. Those bikes were built to last a lifetime. A little scotch rite every few years and it looks as if the bike was rolling off the shop floor that day. And speaking of that. I was there when it rolled off the floor. I live about 5 minutes away from the old Merlin shop was and had been there and met with the guys several times. How many here can say they were there when their "vintage bike" was being built??
So to answer your question about the fork. 
When I got the bike in 94 I installed a Manitou that came off my Serotts T-Max. Then in 96 the bike was stripped down and built up with full xtr and the Judy Fsx. That fork was used on that bike up until a month ago. I had also picked up at the time a new one which is still sitting in my parts collection unused to mount on something someday. (Not for sale so don't anyone ask!!) The fork looked perfect on the bike. But the performance sucked. I'm 230 pounds. So it flexed and compressed a lot. I fixed a lot of that with steel front skewer and carbon brace and upgraded the internals often. But it would still leak often and constantly needed servicing. It was prety low tech compared to today's stuff So I was like maybe get rid of it and go back to old school rigid. I went back and forth thinking about it and then decided that its gonna go.
Which is what I did. And here we are today.

And what's with all this French crap??? Who the hell here is French???


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

bourget117 said:


> And the problem I have here with everyone is that everyone just assumes everything. I got guys bashing me who have only been mtn biking a few years and they ride 07 specialized bikes and their slinging mud on the vintage forum.
> I've had a lot of bikes. And spent a ton of money on them over the years because as much as I like riding, I like picking frames and parts and building them up. I haven't bought a complete bicycle since 87. I Started road racing in 86 and mtn biking almost as long. So I've been at this a lot longer than most here that are giving me crap saying I don't ride.
> There are three bikes in my collection that aren't going anywhere ever. My 1945 Elgin. My 1986 Look Bernard Hinault/Record C (the last time Look made steel) and my 1994 Merlin Mtn. And let me tell you the Merlin has seen plenty of action in its 20 years. Everything from heavy mtn. biking to paved bike trails to light touring. Its also been stripped down and rebuilt several times since then. But unless you or other have owned one you wouldn't understand. Those are tough well made bikes. It still looks new. Those bikes were built to last a lifetime. A little scotch rite every few years and it looks as if the bike was rolling off the shop floor that day. And speaking of that. I was there when it rolled off the floor. I live about 5 minutes away from the old Merlin shop was and had been there and met with the guys several times. How many here can say they were there when their "vintage bike" was being built??
> So to answer your question about the fork.
> ...


Your English is bad, dude. Your mint condition fork leaked and needed constant servicing?


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

StanleyButterfly said:


> Your English is bad, dude. Your mint condition fork leaked and needed constant servicing?


Hey we have an English teacher here on the forum. Ya it's called auto type and it sucks. 
It was mint. Aftermarket air internals leaked air and who would want to use the stock elastomers with hardly any travel.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Actually, it's about having enough respect for the words you choose to write, the message they convey, and yourself (not to mention your audience), to bother to proofread before hitting the post button. 

Shy of that, we mite as wel awl jest rite whutevar we lyke sins nobudy is payin enny utenshun ennyweigh.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Actually, it's about having enough respect for the words you choose to write, the message they convey, and yourself (not to mention your audience), to bother to proofread before hitting the post button.
> 
> Shy of that, we mite as wel awl jest rite whutevar we lyke sins nobudy is payin enny utenshun ennyweigh.


I got your attention didn't I?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nah, I just can't turn away from a legit trainwreck of a thread is all, and the grammar spelling thing is a constant point of contention for me. 

Lack of it implies lazy disregard for the topic at hand, whatever it might be.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Time to bin this?


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

bourget117,

That is a fair enough explanation. You've got some nice bikes there and I can understand the weight thing. While not vintage steel, I have 2 Cannondales from the 80's that are my current road bikes. Built the second one in a corner next to our kitchen way back when from the frame up... very understanding wife.

I'm glad to hear that you have been riding the bikes. It is the same with every endeavor... it is not the boards you own, it's the waves you ride, or the guitars you have, but the notes you play, etc.

John


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nah, I just can't turn away from a legit trainwreck of a thread is all, and the grammar spelling thing is a constant point of contention for me.
> 
> Lack of it implies lazy disregard for the topic at hand, whatever it might be.


It was you who fueled the fire on turning this thread into a train wreck by acting like a forum dictator with all your followers. All I did was stand up and defend myself against people like you that hide behind a computer. You being the "big forum boss" couldn't handle it.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bourget117 said:


> It was you who fueled the fire on turning this thread into a train wreck by acting like a forum dictator with all your followers. All I did was stand up and defend myself against people like you that hide behind a computer. Your being the "big forum boss" couldn't handle it.


It was a train wreck of about two full pages before I ever wandered through....

Defending yourself against the rules being followed by those who are charged with enforcing them? Defending yourself with vituperative words, against a situation where you're in the wrong? Not seeing your position as being particularly defensible.

As Grumps already pointed out, you plainly opened this thread with the specific intent of tossing mud as opposed to a thread about your bike, the cool places you rode it this weekend, the upgrades being considered, yada yada yada. Don't get your nose out of joint when it comes back at you in a manner you don't like.

Want it to stop? Stop responding, and come back when you have something to share that doesn't involve hurt feelings over being moderated on a moderated bike forum.

And it's you're, not your.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

OT: Are Power Bars really flavored MDF?


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

The Vintage ones are, that's why they are so sought after


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jeff said:


> Time to bin this?


Getting close, yep.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> It was a train wreck of about two full pages before I ever wandered through....
> 
> Defending yourself against the rules being followed by those who are charged with enforcing them? Defending yourself with vituperative words, against a situation where you're in the wrong? Not seeing your position as being particularly defensible.
> 
> ...


Actually it was suppose to be you. Not your or you're.

And if you carefully read my original post you just might see there was never any intent to sling mud at mods or other members. It was only to get opinions on what I should do with the fork. Ya I called out GOB for pulling it. I felt I had a legitimate reason. She made a mistake. I fully understood the rules beforehand. So all this talk about forum rules means nothing if you follow them, which I did. You jumped into this whole thing not knowing what was going and were quick to back her up without knowing all the facts. I get it though. She's a fellow mod and you would want her backing you up if you did something wrong. 
I'm done trying to explain myself to yourself and others who are gonna believe what you want to believe. And it's clear a lot of members on this forum enjoy the bashing for the entertainment and racking up posts. I'm probably on 20 or so forums ever since forums have been around. Never once had an argument or a problem. But you guys are totally different breed. Where the mods send out members to attack someone for sticking up for themselves. Alright, I get it. Makes you feel a little powerful I suppose. But I'm done ranting. Your going believe what you want. And others are gonna jump on the bandwagon and bash because they simple enjoy it.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> vituperative


1.	abusive language or venomous censure

Vocabulary Rep! :thumbsup:


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

bourget117 said:


> And it's clear a lot of members on this forum enjoy the bashing for the entertainment and racking up posts.


I thought it was an acronym for My Two Boobs Rock.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't bin it. Don't ban him. Keep winding him up, he's just starting to get amusing


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

hollister said:


> Don't bin it. Don't ban him. Keep winding him up, he's just starting to get amusing


Did GirlOnBike send you here also?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Okay, sending out the big ones now....


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bourget117 said:


> Actually it was suppose to be you. Not your or you're.
> 
> And if you carefully read my original post you just might see there was never any intent to sling mud at mods or other members. It was only to get opinions on what I should do with the fork. Ya I called out GOB for pulling it. I felt I had a legitimate reason. She made a mistake. I fully understood the rules beforehand. So all this talk about forum rules means nothing if you follow them, which I did. You jumped into this whole thing not knowing what was going and were quick to back her up without knowing all the facts. I get it though. She's a fellow mod and you would want her backing you up if you did something wrong.
> I'm done trying to explain myself to yourself and others who are gonna believe what you want to believe. And it's clear a lot of members on this forum enjoy the bashing for the entertainment and racking up posts. I'm probably on 20 or so forums ever since forums have been around. Never once had an argument or a problem. But you guys are totally different breed. Where the mods send out members to attack someone for sticking up for themselves. Alright, I get it. Makes you feel a little powerful I suppose. But I'm done ranting. Your going believe what you want. And others are gonna jump on the bandwagon and bash because they simple enjoy it.


All about the me being or feeling powerful, aren't you.

Believe me, if I wanted power, I'd pursue a job as a CEO or something.

MTBR mod? Right.

Supermods and admins have more power than me, and man does it burn my britches..... 

And, I wasn't talking about the original thread you started. I was talking about this one, which you indeed started, just to rub faces in your glory.

In case you lost context, as it was 4 pages ago.

"A few weeks ago I posted a question about wether or not to sell my 1996 Rock Shox Judy FSX fork that was on my 94 Merlin. The posting was merely to get opinions on if I should let it go or keep it. I don't do a lot of heavy mtn biking with this old bike but i have no plans of ever getting rid of it. It just needed a simpler no maintenance fork but in a hard to find one inch steerer tube. Well since I made the posting just to get feedback, it was removed by the over reacting moderator on this forum "girlonbike" because she assumed I was trying to sell it and removed it. She had no right to pull it but that's another story. But a lot of the feed back i got from you guys before it was pulled was that a 18 year old Judy definatley wasn't worth more than 75 bucks or that I should just keep it and maybe get another rigid fork and swap back and forth as needed. Well I thought long and hard and ended up selling it. For $405!! "


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Fixed it:
A few weeks ago I posted a question about wether or not to sell my 2014 Strawberry Frosted Poptart that was on my kitchen counter. The posting was intended to sell my poptart. I don't have many poptarts left in this old box but i have no plans of ever getting rid of it. I just needed a simpler no frills breakfast food but in a hard to find single package. Well since I made the posting just to sell it, it was removed by the dedicated moderator on this forum "girlonbike" because she was dead right to assume I was trying to sell it and removed it. She had the responsibility to pull it but that's another story. But a lot of the feed back i got from you guys before it was pulled was that a 3 day old half eaten Poptart definatley wasn't worth more than 75 bucks or that I should just keep it and maybe get another poptart and swap back and forth as needed. Well I thought long and hard and ended up selling it. For $405!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Lol. Fixed it again!

A few weeks ago I posted a question about wether or not to sell my 2014 Strawberry Frosted Poptart that was on my kitchen counter. The posting was intended to sell my poptart. I don't have many poptarts left in this old box but i have no plans of ever getting rid of it. I just needed a simpler no frills breakfast food but in a hard to find single package. Well since I made the posting just to sell it, it was removed by the dedicated moderator on this forum "girlonbike" because she was dead right to assume I was trying to sell it and removed it. She had the responsibility to pull it but that's another story. But a lot of the feed back i got from you guys before it was pulled was that a 3 day old half eaten Poptart definatley wasn't worth more than 75 bucks or that I should just keep it and maybe get another poptart and swap back and forth as needed. Well I thought long and hard and ended up selling it. For $405 and minty - even though I've been gnawing on it for the last 18 years and it leaks strawberries like crazy and I have to constantly service it!


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Lol. Fixed it again!
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted a question about wether or not to sell my 2014 Strawberry Frosted Poptart that was on my kitchen counter. The posting was intended to sell my poptart. I don't have many poptarts left in this old box but i have no plans of ever getting rid of it. I just needed a simpler no frills breakfast food but in a hard to find single package. Well since I made the posting just to sell it, it was removed by the dedicated moderator on this forum "girlonbike" because she was dead right to assume I was trying to sell it and removed it. She had the responsibility to pull it but that's another story. But a lot of the feed back i got from you guys before it was pulled was that a 3 day old half eaten Poptart definatley wasn't worth more than 75 bucks or that I should just keep it and maybe get another poptart and swap back and forth as needed. Well I thought long and hard and ended up selling it. For $405 and minty - even though I've been gnawing on it for the last 18 years and it leaks strawberries like crazy and I have to constantly service it!


GOB=C U NEXT TUESDAY. Lol. See I do have a sense of humor Lol


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bourget117 said:


> GOB=C U NEXT TUESDAY. Lol. See I do have a sense of humor Lol


Yeah. That is super funny.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

How do you like the low road. Fun is fun but name calling is cheap and low, I would personally ban you for that, GoB is to far up the high road for that. Grow up


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

screamingbunny said:


> How do you like the low road. Fun is fun but name calling is cheap and low, I would personally ban you for that, GoB is to far up the high road for that. Grow up


Your right bunny tart. Fun is fun. And when you push I push back. You don't like it take your ball and run home baby.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

nope gonnna sit here and eat the other half of my poptart


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Seems to me the only one who 
Can't 
Understand
Normal 
Thinking 
is you Bourget.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

screamingbunny said:


> How do you like the low road. Fun is fun but name calling is cheap and low, I would personally ban you for that, GoB is to far up the high road for that. Grow up


thanks for that. poor guy didn't get hugged enough as a child. I love it when a guy lashes out most at a woman. Speaks volume.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

The message insults or degrades another member of the community. 
The message contains profanity, offensive language, or racial epithets. 
The message is an advertisement or spam. (NOTE: It has been an "unwritten" rule for us to let it slide, when people who buy an Mtbr For Sale Classified ad, post in the forums (free Wanted ads excluded). However, due to the recent increase in these ads, we will now be locking these types of posts. And you may NOT post an ad in more than 1 forum. This courtesy (allowing paid classifieds users to post in the forums) does not extend to companies or business entities. *ADDENDUM: Posting "What's It Worth" type threads may be considered spam and may be deleted at the moderator's discretion. Check our Classifieds section for similar bikes/parts for value.*) 
The message contains obscene or pornographic images/photos/text/videos.
The message promotes illegal activity (at our discretion). 
The message has been posted to more than 2 boards. Posting the same message to multiple boards is spam, and all posts may be removed and the user may be banned. Please post to the most relevant board only, no more than 2. 
The message is posted as "flame-bait" and is posted to incite flames and insults.

As I have already given you a time out I will post these here for your to read next week. If you come back restarting things next week you will not get another chance to play here.

Please note that in this one post you have broken guidelines 1, 2, and 7 all based of your having been censured for breaking guideline 3 (See the *bold* part). That is 4 of 7 which is a pretty good streak for someone that has professed to know the rules, has professed to being on other forums before without problems, and has such a low post count.

You also profess to have needed the value of your part but then mention that you found one that sold at very near the cost you sold yours. This definitely leans me towards your fishing for a sale previously instead of finding out "what's it worth", which coincidentally we have a thread dedicated to that very thing here in this very forum, though, like your post it is also heavily moderated as WiW is a fairly contentious topic when we have a no spam policy.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> thanks for that. poor guy didn't get hugged enough as a child. I love it when a guy lashes out most at a woman. Speaks volume.


Couldn't agree more. Sucks for him he chose you, Rumpfy would've been a far better choice.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

This entire thread should probably just get deleted. No need to even keep it around for someone to read down the road as it contains nothing of any value to anyone.

John


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

70sSanO said:


> This entire thread should probably just get deleted. No need to even keep it around for someone to read down the road as it contains nothing of any value to anyone.
> 
> John


Thanks for taking the high road on this one.

I actually came back to see if it had devolved, in which case, to bin it.

Had no idea it would go as far off the farm as it did.

Sorry GOB, just not right to get to that level.

Thanks to RC for allowing it continue to run, but I agree, time to go. I'll let GOB pull the plug though....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Really Booger? Dropping the C-bomb? I can imagine your mother is proud. Ban the punk.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

jeff said:


> Ban the punk.


I vote for this.

I grew up in shearing sheds in rural Australia. I can put together language (and nicknames) that would make anyone cringe. Words generally don't offend me, but people's actions can. Having said that, I wouldn't go around dropping the c-bomb on a public forum, particularly in a derogatory manner towards a person (whether a moderator or not). To stoop to that level in a public forum is a ban-able offence as I see it. It's a call for the moderators, GoB particularly as she has been targeted in this crap.

If the Mod team want to can his sorry butt then I would consider it to be an of "protecting the integrity and decency of the forum comprised of a mixed audience" as opposed to "sour grapes".

Whatever you choose GoB, you have my support and no doubt that of many, many others.

Grumps


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The part this dude never understood was, the VRC community is a very small group of people. I bet half the people active on this forum I have traded parts with or talked in depth about some specific bike along the way. If he really is passionate about classic mountain bikes, and wants to share with others that enjoy the same thing, he kinda got off to a funky start by alienating himself from the group. 

I could care less if he called me pathetic, but no doubt he crossed a serious line with GOB. I hope if his choice is to come back, he has enough class to apologize to GOB for getting a touch too emotional along the way.

At least he didn't call Rumpfy Rumphie. Dude would have been cooked for sure.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Had a bit of fun with this clueless dolt, but I'd agree he crossed the line with G.
No excuse, or mercy, for the weak minded that strike out against our little family.
Ban him.



Steve


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jeff said:


> Really Booger? Dropping the C-bomb? I can imagine your mother is proud. Ban the punk.


I would have done it on pg 2 but then that's why i can't moderate ^&*(


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I want my 5 minutes back.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

Lock or close the Thread, and move on. Don't wait for Round 2... revoke the offender's privileges so he cannot post.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

oldskoolwrench said:


> Lock or close the Thread, and move on. Don't wait for Round 2... revoke the offender's privileges so he cannot post.


It will be gone soonish. There won't be a round 2. 



Fillet-brazed said:


> I want my 5 minutes back.


You read fast.

Thanks for all your support everybody. You guys really are the best. Thank you also to Mendon and Admin, Rockcrusher, for keeping things great around here.

Don't worry, this will be gone in a week or so.


----------

